# Kitten and a GSD



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

(not my dog or cat) Sweet video that will make you smile.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

That was really sweet


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Over the years we've had so many dogs and cats with this kind of relationship...it isn't the dogs and cats that make that possible, it's the people. Trust them, within reason, and they will amaze you!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Not always and yes trust them within reason not all dogs are the same and I know friends dogs that killed the family cat that trusted their dog completely. Our King Charles disliked our 3 cats immensely. First dog I had that did not like my own cats. I would often let feral kittens we raised and found homes for brought in play all over her though. She always seemed to like the cute furry kittens and could not resist their cuteness. I have similar videos of her lying down with the kitten playing with her big fluffy tail but yet she never liked our own adult cats and two tried to become friends with her many times.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

tim_s_adams said:


> Over the years we've had so many dogs and cats with this kind of relationship...it isn't the dogs and cats that make that possible, it's the people. Trust them, within reason, and they will amaze you!


The owner did a great job with the initial introducing of the kitten. It looked good from the start as the GSD is a pretty humble dog. I can guarantee that this kitten would not have been safe with Deja. If she would have gotten a chance, and there were many in the video, the kitten would have been killed by her. Deja is obedient, sweet, stable but her hunting drive is huge but under control. However, a kitten in the house will not add to this harmony :grin2:


----------

